# Discounts on Canon EOS R5 and R6 at B&H



## DJL329 (Sep 15, 2020)

I received an email from CanonPriceWatch last night that B&H has some "show" specials on the R5 ($200 off), R6 ($150 off), and the RF 100-500mm ($100 off).

Everything is still pre-order, but if you've been waiting for a deal, now's your chance.

Just add the item to your cart to see the discount applied.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 15, 2020)

That’s just weird.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 15, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> That’s just weird.


End of financial quarter. Cashflow. Hint hint...


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm seeing no discount when adding to my cart. And I'm already in line for one. My credit card has been "blocked off" for the purchase amount.


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm seeing no discount when adding to my cart. And I'm already in line for one. My credit card has been "blocked off" for the purchase amount.



I just tried it again and I still see the discount in the cart.


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Sep 15, 2020)

If you're in the US order from a tax free site you'll save more than that


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 15, 2020)

DJL329 said:


> I just tried it again and I still see the discount in the cart.



If anyone is having an issue, try using the link from CanonPriceWatch:









Watchlist Exclusive: Price Mistake? Super Hot Price on R5, R6, 100-500 | Canon Camera and Lens Deals - Canon Price Watch







www.cpricewatch.com


----------



## longdrive70 (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I was about to checkout at B&H and saw this....added the code to my RF15-35 and got another $100 off...total saved $200 including canon promo.


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 15, 2020)

This is kind of a slap in the face to preorders...this launch just keeps getting more bizarre. And still no movement on my order that is quoted to ship tomorrow. Sept. 16.


----------



## longdrive70 (Sep 15, 2020)

SHAMwow said:


> This is kind of a slap in the face to preorders...this launch just keeps getting more bizarre. And still no movement on my order that is quoted to ship tomorrow. Sept. 16.


I am chalking this off as a B&H administrative error....we'll see if they send an email to correct pricing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2020)

longdrive70 said:


> I am chalking this off as a B&H administrative error....we'll see if they send an email to correct pricing.


Those who are fist to order always pay a premium, prices drop pretty quickly. This is for the $200.00 KELBYONE LANDSCAPE SHOW participants, so its likely a error. With the payboo card, its $499.62 off for the R5 when the sales tax credit is applied.

It remains to be seen as to being valid for non Kelbyone members.

Its enough to buy a new card, I'm not buying a card until I'm sure I'm getting a camera. That will likely be December.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2020)

SHAMwow said:


> This is kind of a slap in the face to preorders...this launch just keeps getting more bizarre. And still no movement on my order that is quoted to ship tomorrow. Sept. 16.



When you recover from your slap, try calling B&H to ask if the discount can be applied. During normal times, they would happily and quickly do so.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 15, 2020)

Us Canucks that pre-ordered are price guaranteed until 2021 https://canon.ca/Features/EOS-R-System/EOS-R5-Pre-order-Closed

Plus I am getting a jacket I will never wear


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2020)

DJL329 said:


> If anyone is having an issue, try using the link from CanonPriceWatch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! This did the trick. B&H Customer Service applied the discount to my pre-order! No problem! 

And that more than paid for my lifetime CR Pro membership! Whooo hooo!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks! This did the trick. B&H Customer Service applied the discount to my pre-order! No problem!
> 
> And that more than paid for my lifetime CR Pro membership! Whooo hooo!


Thats good news. It also means that its a valid discount code so we should be getting our orders filled rather than cancelled.


----------



## kvnxush (Sep 15, 2020)

Just got the promo code applies to my preorder as well!

Ask them to apply promo code: BHLAND20


----------



## RJRivero (Sep 16, 2020)

kvnxush said:


> Just got the promo code applies to my preorder as well!
> 
> Ask them to apply promo code: BHLAND20


This code seems to have expired. However the kind folks at BH were able to apply it to my pre order this morning anyway!

I got an email 8/28 that suggested I would get mine on or about 9/16 but as of now, they haven’t gotten those cameras in yet. The nice representative said the internal notes Said any order prior to 7-12 is expected mid September.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 1, 2020)

B&H just emailed me that my R5, which I ordered the day I posted this, has shipped! That's just over 2 weeks; I wasn't realistically expecting it until _at least_ November.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 1, 2020)

DJL329 said:


> B&H just emailed me that my R5, which I ordered the day I posted this, has shipped! That's just over 2 weeks; I wasn't realistically expecting it until _at least_ November.



Yep, they're definitely getting out there. I suspect I won't be one of two people in my county with the camera for much longer!


----------

